# The Olympia freestyle thread



## Malibu_Stacy (17 December 2013)

Already and waiting with some tasty snacks and drinks


----------



## vallin (17 December 2013)

Very straight changes there


----------



## bananaloaf (17 December 2013)

Good grief, when will commentators learn to pipe down during the music!!!!! Incredibly irritating.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 December 2013)

bananaloaf said:



			Good grief, when will commentators learn to pipe down during the music!!!!! Incredibly irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Totally.

I want to cut a foot off all those barbie doll tails.  Why do they not pull and trim them.  Blooming mess.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Totally.

I want to cut a foot off all those barbie doll tails.  Why do they not pull and trim them.  Blooming mess.
		
Click to expand...

I love a long full tail , goes with my bling habit .
My BF trimmer sent a customner service text so non of us missed it, how good is that .
We need a function where you can keep the music and switch of the commentary .


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 December 2013)

Erm, is the current one not a bit lame in that free walk?


----------



## merlinsquest (17 December 2013)

Why don't the commentators shut up. I don't care that this horse competed here last year bla bla bla just want to watch & enjoy.  Will have to turn off in a minute SHUT UP you annoying woman. ..


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 December 2013)

anybody know her phone number, I will tell her to put a sock in her mouth for you all.


----------



## MyBoyChe (17 December 2013)

I was thinking exactly the same thing, def didnt look quite level did she?


----------



## bananaloaf (17 December 2013)

That would be a brilliant function, Goldenstar.

The mare who has just finished won't get a mega score, but wasn't she cute! Such sweet one tempis.


----------



## lar (17 December 2013)

I must make the same complaint every year but WHY does the BBC insist on having the music so low in the mix so it just sounds like lift music. Especially when the commentators won't shut the eff up!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 December 2013)

I have the OH trying to talk to me about his work. We have negociated and while music playing he shuts up. But now he has taken to doing very odd impressions of the horses actions...


----------



## Carefreegirl (17 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			anybody know her phone number, I will tell her to put a sock in her mouth for you all.
		
Click to expand...


I have it but I ain't that brave :biggrin3:


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			I have it but I ain't that brave :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Wise choice .


----------



## Carefreegirl (17 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			anybody know her phone number, I will tell her to put a sock in her mouth for you all.
		
Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			Wise choice .
		
Click to expand...


She's actually a very nice, approachable lady. I had lessons with her for a while but just to expensive for me now. Oh to be rich.....

But yes I agree - a bit less chit chat please :smile3:


----------



## Honey08 (17 December 2013)

Would love to just be able to watch it and hear the music without all the wittering!


----------



## lara b (17 December 2013)

Oo loving bit of shakira!


----------



## bananaloaf (17 December 2013)

Oh that was a bit of a shame there, that little hiccup for Carl. Been enjoying Fine Time's test, nicest picture so far IMO.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

Awesome hands lovely positive contact makes me want to weep.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 December 2013)

bananaloaf said:



			Oh that was a bit of a shame there, that little hiccup for Carl. Been enjoying Fine Time's test, nicest picture so far IMO.
		
Click to expand...

It is nice to see a horse with natural paces.


----------



## Azabache (17 December 2013)

Always such a pleasure to watch Carl and at last a horse that isn't BTV.


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

I will say it now, I believe Fine Time will be the horse to break any records Valegro sets. I could watch Carl ride all day, but this horse looks a bit like something very very special to my eye


----------



## lara b (17 December 2013)

Wish they would stop showing the crowd and show Carl, idiots!


----------



## humblepie (17 December 2013)

I feel qualified to comment having recently joined BD for the first time ever and in my opinion, the tractor isn't raking the surface in time to the music.

Note to self, lay off the sherry not Christmas yet.


----------



## GinaGeo (17 December 2013)

My completely unhorsey father decided that Carl Hester should have had 78% and is very upset that he wasn't right.  He has stated that one of the judges is a "miserable cow" and that that is why he was clearly robbed of 5%...  

I now remember why he isn't allowed to come to events with me...


----------



## Carefreegirl (17 December 2013)

Drinking or snorting the sherry dear ? :wink3:


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 December 2013)

anyone got a link to a start list?        agree with everyone else i wish they would shut up!!!!!!!!   i can just about cope with judy, at least she knows what she is talking about although she hasnt said much about the tense,btv horses....wish mike tucker would go away.....


----------



## humblepie (17 December 2013)

Both and what's more at the same time.

Apologies for hijacking serious thread but it is Christmas or at least they keep playing Christmas music.

Will go and sit in the corner quietly again now.


----------



## milliepops (17 December 2013)

splashgirl45 said:



			anyone got a link to a start list?        agree with everyone else i wish they would shut up!!!!!!!!   i can just about cope with judy, at least she knows what she is talking about although she hasnt said much about the tense,btv horses....wish mike tucker would go away.....
		
Click to expand...

http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/857/sta_erg/03_staENG.htm?style=longines


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

I like this horse. On or just above vertical, taking contact forward....no surprise, Kyra Kyrklund trained. The correctly trained horses stick out like a sore thumb against the others. Not my favourite but nice to see an open neck.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

Rides like KK to.
Nice music too.


----------



## humblepie (17 December 2013)

He was lovely and the music very nice.  What a canter.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 December 2013)

milliepops said:



http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/857/sta_erg/03_staENG.htm?style=longines



Click to expand...

thankyou.....that black horse will be nice once she has sorted out the little problems, nice to see something without its chin on  its chest!!!!!


----------



## Azabache (17 December 2013)

Not a perfect test but I really liked him


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

Azabache said:



			Not a perfect test but I really liked him
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 December 2013)

AM I the only one staring at the feet and whether they are shod or not...and what with


----------



## Girlracer (17 December 2013)

I don't think the music suits this combination, but don't know if that's just me as commentator seems to like it?


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			AM I the only one staring at the feet and whether they are shod or not...and what with 

Click to expand...

I've noticed a couple with Ali's on


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 December 2013)

I think they have heard the calls to pipe down.... all gone silent...

And a nice free walk that looked like it was going somewhere


----------



## humblepie (17 December 2013)

I liked the mare's happy outlook and what huge ears.   A very smiley test.


----------



## springtime1331 (17 December 2013)

She was really bouncing off the ground, reminded me a bit of blue hors matinee's WEG performance.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 December 2013)

wow, what about the black mare....took my breath away some of the time..my favourite so far, hope she gets a good score


----------



## stroppymare153 (17 December 2013)

I loved that horse (BHM).  She was such a little star.


----------



## springtime1331 (17 December 2013)

Me too stroppy mare, such a performer. Could watch her WEG freestyle over and over again.


----------



## Jo_x (17 December 2013)

I really liked Marc Boblet's test. Far far nicer than the following one, I thought that horse looked really fixed in the neck?


----------



## springtime1331 (17 December 2013)

I agree joX, undoubtedly a good piaffe but seemed over rehearsed and a bit flat. All the hallmarks of a good grilling by yanky Von grunsven.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

Digby is one of my favourites .


----------



## NinjaPony (17 December 2013)

I always think Undercover has a great hind leg- tension just lets them down sometimes, he's clearly an extremely hot horse. In less skilled hands than EG that could be a recipe for disaster, he sits very quietly on him.
I loved the black French mare, she was stunning!


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

Look at that action!!! I adore this horse


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

Wow they have got this more together .


----------



## springtime1331 (17 December 2013)

Love watching Gal ride. Under cover looks very tense and short in the neck at times.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

The master of the hot horse even the music is designed to contain everything.


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

Haven't they just.  He is a master with his horses, I just love his foreleg action, it's like he is flicking sand off his hooves every stride


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 December 2013)

what a shame edward gal rides with the horse behind the vertical all the time, not nice to see IMO,however i bet he goes into the lead!!!!!!


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			The master of the hot horse even the music is designed to contain everything.
		
Click to expand...


Lol, just saw you called him a master too, and yes definitely the master of a hot horse!  Mind you, seeing how tense highly strung carls horse was earlier, really did illustrate how well he'd ridden his test during which he'd looked so calm!  Woo hoo, silence now for Charlotte...


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

That horse loves his job so damned much!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

If you where young when I was when British dressage was a bit of a joke you will understand why watching that makes me tearful .


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 December 2013)

Wow, Edward Gal's score higher than I expected!


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

I was glued until the extended down the centre line and that was it, teary eyed and lump in throat for the remainder, just a beautiful, beautiful test. So lovely that they stayed quiet for most of it and really lovely to see Valegro lapping up the crowd attention at the end


----------



## Burnttoast (17 December 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			If you where young when I was when British dressage was a bit of a joke you will understand why watching that makes me tearful .
		
Click to expand...

This, so much


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

****** that GS, I've got the ******* streaming down my face!!!!!  I'm moved every time I watch those two,having followed them on their journey, and that music.... It's just so emotive.  Everything crossed for their score.  I'm not even a 'dressage' person per say but I'm spellbound!


----------



## NinjaPony (17 December 2013)

Gosh I love Delphi, she is just beautiful. Charlotte and Valegro were simply magic.


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

Well, that just goes to show how moved I was, I forgot not to swear when writing the above and now my post is full of stars.

Pmsl!


(Sorry for inadvertently swearing admin!)


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

Prancer & Vixen said:



			Well, that just goes to show how moved I was, I forgot not to swear when writing the above and now my post is full of stars.

Pmsl!
		
Click to expand...


Hahaaa! I think there may be more tears soon when Alf comes in and says his goodbyes to competition


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

She's only gone and done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A world record!!!!

Happy christmas Charlotte!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany (17 December 2013)

Valegro and Charlotte have apparently broken the world record - yippee


----------



## Goldenstar (17 December 2013)

I am not at all suprised .


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

Me either!!!!  Wish they would have had the cameras on her at the time!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 December 2013)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!

MY OH was shouting at the screen to Mike to shut the eff up, we're trying to listen!!!


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

It's fab, and now Alf and Laura to the lion king....  


Christmas has really started


----------



## merlinsquest (17 December 2013)

Omg SHUT UP. You have both just talked over the whole performance & ruined it


----------



## Jo_x (17 December 2013)

delighted for charlotte, really really happy.


wish someone would gag mike tucker though...


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			Hahaaa! I think there may be more tears soon when Alf comes in and says his goodbyes to competition 

Click to expand...

Yep, blubbing again.

Gonna miss that horse, love his attitude


----------



## lara b (17 December 2013)

Can't believe they aren't showing the prize giving!


----------



## Honey08 (17 December 2013)

Aww, goodbye Alf, will be sad not to see you.  Love that his character came through in his finale!


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2013)

I know  bad form


----------



## showpony (17 December 2013)

Charlotte and Valegro's performance was utterly spine tingling,  they make it look so effortless. Well deserved world record.


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

Well, they managed to royally mess up the announcement of Charlotte breaking the record...didn't hear a peep from the audience and I was expecting a MASSIVE reaction 

Very emotional watching Alf...what a superstar and lovely to see him have a bit of fun!!

Merry Christmas everyone, you all just made my snot filled, sore throated night really very enjoyable


----------



## bananaloaf (17 December 2013)

Well that's just typical... I lose the battle of the remote and only go and miss a world record! 

http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/857/docs/GPF_London_2013_Protocol_sheets.pdf

Straight 10s for harmony between horse and rider, super. Can't wait to watch a video!


----------



## asommerville (17 December 2013)

I missed it!!  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah where can I watch it folks?


----------



## sarahann1 (17 December 2013)

I missed it too, is it on YouTube yet?!


----------



## Honey08 (17 December 2013)

I think I saw a highlights programme on red button on Sat afternoon?  Have a look?


----------



## _GG_ (17 December 2013)

Check BBC iplayer as they were showing it live so may still be on that.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2013)

Just got back it was amazing,  they didn't tell us Charlottes score till after Alf so we stayed reasonably calm. 

Such a amazing evening


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2013)

Missed it too, but heard her on Radio 2 this morning.  I was in tears.  What a fantastic achievement!


----------



## lex2501 (18 December 2013)

Wow, what a magical evening!! Valegro was just a class apart and it was such a treat to see him in the flesh. Yet another, stunning and moving performance. The other highlight for me was the French black mare - imho it was wildly under marked. She was breath taking, and watching them come in for the prize giving at the end was another reminder that she was a class apart - and should possibly have occupied 3rd rather than the dutch girl. Edward Gal remains far and away the best rider for me. The Totilas sensation was not about the horse if you ask me!!


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2013)

Totilas, will we ever see him again?

...... probably not.


----------



## sarahann1 (18 December 2013)

Just watched it, I have watery eyes...


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			Just watched it, I have watery eyes...
		
Click to expand...

Where did you find it Sarah??


----------



## showpony (18 December 2013)

wrong link sorry



amymay said:



			Where did you find it Sarah??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2013)

Totally agree lex loved the French mare thats the 3rd time I have seen valegro in the flesh but by far that was his best Kur.

Edward Gal is  just a stunning rider


----------



## burtie (18 December 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=759MfwOShzw


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 December 2013)

For me, the highlight was Valegro's elated acceptance of the applause of the crowd after Charlotte let his reins drop at the end of the test. He was so pleased with her, himself and the adulation that they received after a brilliant performance.  I was a teary wreck at that point!


----------



## Bills (18 December 2013)

I have just watched the video on you tube. Valegro, just wow.


----------



## Honey08 (18 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			For me, the highlight was Valegro's elated acceptance of the applause of the crowd after Charlotte let his reins drop at the end of the test. He was so pleased with her, himself and the adulation that they received after a brilliant performance.  I was a teary wreck at that point!
		
Click to expand...

I know, he's such a cool customer, like "hey that was nothing, I'll beat it next time anyway!"


----------



## showpony (18 December 2013)




----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2013)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Totally agree lex loved the French mare thats the 3rd time I have seen valegro in the flesh but by far that was his best Kur.

Edward Gal is  just a stunning rider
		
Click to expand...

EG is stunning with this sort of horse I saw them at Greenwich and the horse looked almost unrideable he gave it an amazing ride I don't know how he does it .
Undercover is getting better and better it will be very exciting to see how he develops .
Valegro was just so good it's difficult to think of the words to describe it.


----------



## pootleperkin (18 December 2013)

They were rather good! The you tube link was down but it is here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/25426773 on the BBC site.


----------



## monte1 (18 December 2013)

Just totally fantastic, so very well deserved for them both, had me in tears watching it !!!


----------



## Wundahorse (18 December 2013)

Shame on the BBC this morning when the sports presenter focused on the GB failing cricket team and over rated,overpaid footballers,giving them a prominent spot whilst Charlotte and Valegro's achievement got a short piece at the end.Whenever will the press promote Equine sport?


----------



## Rollin (18 December 2013)

pootleperkin said:



			They were rather good! The you tube link was down but it is here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/25426773 on the BBC site.
		
Click to expand...

The first You Tube Link blocked for copyright reasons,  BBC say not available in France  (funny that I watch BBC everynight on Freebox).

So where can I view from sunny France?


----------



## It's Me Megan (18 December 2013)

Rollin said:



			The first You Tube Link blocked for copyright reasons,  BBC say not available in France  (funny that I watch BBC everynight on Freebox).

So where can I view from sunny France?
		
Click to expand...

Try here  http://www.horsejunkiesunited.com/?p=74594


----------



## Gazen (18 December 2013)

Show pony, is it possible to make the image of the score sheet bigger or give me the link to view it, please?  Thanks.


----------



## claracanter (18 December 2013)

http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/857/docs/GPF_London_2013_Protocol_sheets.pdf


----------



## _GG_ (19 December 2013)

Charlotte got 33 perfect 10's!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That' a massive step up from Edward Gals 9.


----------



## Caol Ila (19 December 2013)

Gorgeous test from Charlotte and Valegro.

I'd like to watch Gal's test and some of the others.  Does anyone know where on the world wide web they might be?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (19 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			I will say it now, I believe Fine Time will be the horse to break any records Valegro sets. I could watch Carl ride all day, but this horse looks a bit like something very very special to my eye 

Click to expand...

and ill eat my hat if that happens.

he's lovely and ridden superbly but he's no where near as scopey in his movement as Valegro, Undercover etc.

just as an example, watch the half passes and see how much more crossing and cadence the top 3 show compared to Bruno. The passage too lacks real top class athletic ability.

he's a fantastic horse but he's not in the same league as the top 3 (IMO).

Siro was the one i would take home in a heartbeat and i think we will hear a lot more of that combination.


----------



## dianchi (19 December 2013)

Def agree here. Fine time is a "nice" horse but doenst have the WOW factor that you now need!

Siro def on the one to watch list! Undercover probably needs another year but is def going to be pushing Valegro.


----------



## pootleperkin (19 December 2013)

Another vote for Fine Time being nice, but I certainly don't think he is breathtaking in the way others nudging the top elite are. I thought Undercover was too short through the neck, though hopefully he will learn to relax?


----------



## _GG_ (19 December 2013)

It's fine, we can all have our own opinions on any horse. None of the others mentioned were born with the movement they have now. I stand by my original statement, I think Fine Time will be a very special horse in a few years time.
..and of course he should come to me on weekends :wink3:


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (19 December 2013)

I have to say- I stood right next to Carl and Fine Time in their warm up at the nationals in September and tbh, in the flesh, he really isn't that spectacular (IMO) 

I can't remember which horse it was, but there was one in the first half before the interval that had SUCH expressive half passes- it's front leg was almost on another continent when it crossed over! Absolutely loved it! Might've been a mare? Really can't remember now. I think that's going to be pretty special when it gets more confident and balanced in the movements.


----------



## _GG_ (19 December 2013)

Perfect_Pirouette said:



			I have to say- I stood right next to Carl and Fine Time in their warm up at the nationals in September and tbh, in the flesh, he really isn't that spectacular (IMO) 

I can't remember which horse it was, but there was one in the first half before the interval that had SUCH expressive half passes- it's front leg was almost on another continent when it crossed over! Absolutely loved it! Might've been a mare? Really can't remember now. I think that's going to be pretty special when it gets more confident and balanced in the movements.
		
Click to expand...

I do love my mares. Can be bl00dy hard work but when they want to go the extra mile for you, they REALLY go the extra mile xxx


----------



## JGC (19 December 2013)

Perfect_Pirouette said:



			I can't remember which horse it was, but there was one in the first half before the interval that had SUCH expressive half passes- it's front leg was almost on another continent when it crossed over! Absolutely loved it! Might've been a mare? Really can't remember now. I think that's going to be pretty special when it gets more confident and balanced in the movements.
		
Click to expand...

Was it Marc Boblet's horse? Was that before the interval? She is super special.


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2013)

JGC said:



			Was it Marc Boblet's horse? Was that before the interval? She is super special.
		
Click to expand...

She was the horse of the night for me (not including Blueberry of course!)

I didn't really like Siro to be honest - I got a bit bored through the test, and wasn't sat in a position to see the wow half passes so they slightly passed me by!


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2013)

Currently watching the coverage from Tuesday evening which I had recorded and amazed how different some horses look on screen!


----------



## claracanter (19 December 2013)

lex2501 said:



			Currently watching the coverage from Tuesday evening which I had recorded and amazed how different some horses look on screen!
		
Click to expand...

Slightly off topic, but is it possible to record stuff shown on bbc red button then?


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2013)

claracanter said:



			Slightly off topic, but is it possible to record stuff shown on bbc red button then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! No idea how but the OH managed it for me


----------



## Spot_On (19 December 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQRUJgnfo78

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEykcxrn51c


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 December 2013)

claracanter said:



			Slightly off topic, but is it possible to record stuff shown on bbc red button then?
		
Click to expand...

 You can't record red button stuff on the sky+ box, but you can connect another external recording device eg computer or DVD recorder to the sky box via a scart lead or phono cable and record it that way.


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2013)

Mine was just recorded on our Youview box.... Possibly because red button is it's own channel on freeview?!


----------



## claracanter (19 December 2013)

ok thanks, i have sky and I can't record red button. Drat! But I'm going to watch the puissance in 10 mins


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 December 2013)

Well, that's sounds a lot simpler than the way we have to do it !

We only bother for very special programmes!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			It's fine, we can all have our own opinions on any horse. None of the others mentioned were born with the movement they have now. I stand by my original statement, I think Fine Time will be a very special horse in a few years time.
..and of course he should come to me on weekends :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

no they werent but they would have had the *show trot* installed well before GP so i doubt Bruno is going to change much now. Its not just about the flash front leg either, his ability to maintain the cadence of the trot and canter and cover ground sideways in the moment of suspension in the HP is limited( compared to Marc's horse, Siro etc) and thats nature, it cannot be changed.

he's a lovely horse no mistake, but he simply isnt going to burst out his own body and suddenly be able to move in a totally different way.


----------



## _GG_ (20 December 2013)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			no they werent but they would have had the *show trot* installed well before GP so i doubt Bruno is going to change much now. Its not just about the flash front leg either, his ability to maintain the cadence of the trot and canter and cover ground sideways in the moment of suspension in the HP is limited( compared to Marc's horse, Siro etc) and thats nature, it cannot be changed.

he's a lovely horse no mistake, but he simply isnt going to burst out his own body and suddenly be able to move in a totally different way.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really care for flashy front legs...at least not unless they are natural and matched by the rest of the movement. 

Like I said, we can all have our own opinions. I totally understand your reasoning and agree with it entirely. I have no basis for my thoughts on Fine Time other than it is a gut feeling I have when I watch him. I find him odd looking in his movement at times even, but there's just something that makes me think what I think


----------



## nikkimariet (20 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			I don't really care for flashy front legs...at least not unless they are natural and matched by the rest of the movement. 

Like I said, we can all have our own opinions. I totally understand your reasoning and agree with it entirely. I have no basis for my thoughts on Fine Time other than it is a gut feeling I have when I watch him. I find him odd looking in his movement at times even, but there's just something that makes me think what I think 

Click to expand...

PS said it's *not* just about the flash front leg!...

Fine Time doesn't do it for me - he's laterally limited and has a slightly pony trot, doesn't show the scope of a superstar and it really shows in the pi/pa work especially. His extensions just don't take your breath away like Valegro/Undercover.

Marcs horse and Siro are ones to watch for the future IMO. Marcs horse has real lateral ability and a wonderful passage. Siro is just so soft and correct with a cracking piaffe. Can't wait to hear more about those two.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 December 2013)

Fine time did not do it for me too .


----------



## trakehnersrock! (20 December 2013)

Was Boblet's horse the black trakehner, or am I getting confused?


----------



## TheMule (20 December 2013)

I like Fine Time's Pi/Pa work at the Nationals, he has good ability to use the hindleg well. He needs to find his strength and balance in it more, but I see scope. I do agree though that he will never be a patch on Valegro, not sure any horse will!


----------



## _GG_ (20 December 2013)

nikkimariet said:



			PS said it's *not* just about the flash front leg!...


QUOTE]

I know....I just never made any reference to flashy anything so I didn't want PS to think that was something I look for in a horse that's all. Like I said, we all like different things. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 December 2013)

And no one is denying that we can/ do like diff things but whether you or I ( as joe public) like it and whether the judges like it......

There was a very sweet little horse that wasn't even placed, I liked him for his heart and try but in no lifetime will he ever trouble Valegro.

Valegro is not an old horse and fine time is not a young horse...being national champion is very diff to the worlds or Olympics and I think Carl would be the first to admit he wont challenge any records on this horse. He has produced him beautifully but nature has limited him.


----------



## Lego (22 December 2013)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			AM I the only one staring at the feet and whether they are shod or not...and what with 

Click to expand...

Nope - I catch myself doing it all the time now  And excitedly point it out to people who either don't care or think I'm nuts for going BF with a riding horse... Loving the Puissance mare! Some of the shoeing arrangements I've seen on the TV look very bizarre - never sure how they are ok, but you can't use a ported bit...


----------

